# It's HOT



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Just went out for a break and it is very HOT. It was 27 this morning which is very high in this corner of the province for mornings. This heat wave will last for 3 days so take care, drink a lot of fluid, and wish well for your shrimps. A real test for your shrimp tanks.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I just setup more fans over my crystal tanks last night to keep them cool. Evap is killing me but o well, I'll keep topping up to keep it cool anyways.

I used XBox 360 fans since I have lots of them around, give good cooling.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

todays weather is crazy. i went to BA in thornhill today to pick up a few more RCS and some fireworks from a wholesaler and my car was an oven every time i got in. my tank is near a window but it stays a steady 77F so i think i should be good.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I had to mount a variety of fans any old way I could think of to keep my tanks cool today. Until today, none of them has gone over 80 F, but today, by mid morning the small one got to 90F, even with the lights off. The big one I took the lid off, but it also got to 90 a bit later on. With the fans running, the 5G dropped four degrees in a couple of hours, but the big one took a lot longer to cool off. I didn't have the fan angled right at first, it wasn't blowing enough on the water. So far no sign of distress in any of the inhabitants.. but that's mostly luck I think, because I suddenly had to rush my poor little cat to the vet because she had heat stroke and was gone most of the afternoon. I am lucky I didn't lose her, poor baby. And here I figured my biggest problem would be the fish tanks. Life always has these little nasty surprises waiting for us when we least expect them.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

when i came home temp read 30 c - 86 f -, lights were off, and fans running - shrimps seem ok - scurring around and grazing on the moss - no food for the past 2 days- see a couple of berried SSS when i put the lights on an hour ago to observe them - another day of 30+ tomorrow. and i sincerely hope no more 28c+ days this summer.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

Do you guys have air conditioning?


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh wow that's very warm but you train them well. =)



novice said:


> when i came home temp read 30 c - 86 f -, lights were off, and fans running - shrimps seem ok - scurring around and grazing on the moss - no food for the past 2 days- see a couple of berried SSS when i put the lights on an hour ago to observe them - another day of 30+ tomorrow. and i sincerely hope no more 28c+ days this summer.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Today house thermometer read outside temp 35C, inside temp 26C 

car thermometer read 36C


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

BlueEL said:


> Oh wow that's very warm but you train them well. =)


Yeah, novice's shrimps are immortal. I have some in my tank ;-)


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I've been known to put ice cubes in the tank during weather like this. Today's aquarium temperature/room temp: 29 C.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hmmm I wonder if there is something wrong with my tank . If it hits 27 cel I start to see one die here and there. I have to keep my temp at 26 or lower. Is that normal to have them die at 27?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Adding ice cubes to the tank may not be a good idea unless in emergency. If you have to do it, at least wrap them in newspaper then ziplock bag. This way temp goes down around the pack slowly. Or you create a small area with lower temperature comparing to the rest of the tank. I can write a long essay on this but in short -- our aquarium tanks are small water bodies, the balance in this small eco-system is hard to maintain but it's critical for the livestock in it. When temperature goes up, micro organism growth increases, tank balance can crash easily (test your NO3 when your temp goes up to see). With small area of lower temp, you're creating a much more fragile system. And a tank that has lost the balance is a tank that's going to crash. It's not so much that shrimps swim into big temp difference, they are exposed to environment that that in the nature although they do have less tolerance when kept in a more stable environment.

Or, I could just say -- get a cooling fan.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

laurahmm said:


> Hmmm I wonder if there is something wrong with my tank . If it hits 27 cel I start to see one die here and there. I have to keep my temp at 26 or lower. Is that normal to have them die at 27?


What kind of shrimps died? Is it a heavily planted smaller tank with cover and you find dead shrimps in the morning or when lights up? And you actually find the larger shrimps die, not the smaller ones?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Small ice bits added one at a time over a long period of time to a large tank are fine, especially with river fish (which are used to temperature fluctuations). 

If the fish come to hang out under the ice cubes, you know that they are appreciated!

(My tank is a 48 gallon and my fish are 20 years old -- no problems. . .)


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

characinfan said:


> Small ice bits added one at a time over a long period of time to a large tank are fine, especially with river fish (which are used to temperature fluctuations).
> 
> If the fish come to hang out under the ice cubes, you know that they are appreciated!
> 
> (My tank is a 48 gallon and my fish are 20 years old -- no problems. . .)


If it were fish we're talking about, I'd say there's nothing to worry about.


----------

